# Pricing of lettering on tee shirts



## dennyh (May 10, 2008)

Just getting started in lettering, and was wondering what I should be charging a customer who purchases a tee shirt and wants their name on the back in a 2" vinflex letter. I am presently charging 25 cents per letter for the name on the back using die-cut letters. The letters are costing me .06 each. Should I be getting more? Just curious.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Typically I would be charging $10.75 for a one sided one color vinyl design on a white shirt and $12.75 for two sided. If it goes on a dark shirt I charge a buck more. I think most others would charge a bit more but we are trying to build our business and are keeping the prices low for now but are comfortable with the margin.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that is way to low.. are they getting the shirt from you.. ??
or bringin one in they purchased somewhere else..
If you think about.. say for example me.. my name is Sue..
i come to your shop.. bring a shirt ive purchased.
want my name on it..
by your pricing.. You would have to create the file.. Yeah i know its only 3 letters.. but..
cut the letters weed the letters.. turn on your press.. prepress the shirt. measure to make sure the letters are straight ... press the shirt..
and for that trouble you would charge all of 75 cent.. of which after deducting the 18cents the letters cost ya.. you would make a toltal of 57 cents for your work..

I think you need to rethink your pricing stucture ..


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

for cut vinyl t's we charge $15.77 for one side, and an additional $2.30 for the second side (depending on how much stuff they want) 

We started out charging by the letter, but it is just too time consuming.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

wow !!! I guess I need to raise my prices. .... JB


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I think you are way too low, it's not the cost of the material that's important it's the time it takes. If 1 t-shirt is going to take you say 1/2 hour from start to complete finish then you must charge right or you will be a busy fool. Don't charge per letter, just charge for the whole service

If i am working out my cost in vinyl, mine comes in 50cm x 100cm, i put that size page on my design program and see how many designs i would be able to cut from the sheet, that's my cost. 

Lee


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

we raised our prices after a customer came in with his own shirts....and wanted his graphics as BIG as I can make them. They actually took 2-4 presses on the same side to get it all stuck lol

He paid the prices we quoted without batting an eye.......this convinced us we could get alot more than the $.75 per letter we were charging.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I do not charge by the letter. I just charge about $3 to put a name on a customer provided shirt. Although this type of work does not make much, if any, profit, if you do a good job, the customers will come back with larger orders.


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

I get very few requests from someone that supplies their own shirts, but when I do I just charge a flat fee of $10.00 per side.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree when they bring in their own garments they pay premium. ..... JB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

For customer supplied goods, I have a $14 per piece minimum -- that's for embroidery, vinyl, inkjet, whatever.

If the customer is buying a t-shirt from me, and it's just a regular heavy gildan tee, it's $20 (I just raised the price from $18 because of increased in-bound shipping costs). That's for vinyl or inkjet transfer, one location. If there's a second location to press, that's an additional $6 minimum.

Of course, these prices are for 6 pieces or less.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

I also charge a $10 flat fee for the first press in one color, especially when you're only lookin at 5 or fewer pieces. If someone wants just a couple of pieces they are usually understanding of the fact that its going to cost them a bit more than if they were buying in bulk.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

So are you guys that are charging $10+ just talking about putting somebody's name and or # on the back of their shirt? That sounds like a lot for something that simple. The T-shirt shop up the street charged like $1.50 to put a # on the back of a shirt. I thought my $3 was high.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I get 2.50 for a name (2inch) and 5.00 for a number (8 -10 inch) for a total of 7.50. I have found that, I 'm cheaper than most other shops in the are by 2.50. I keep the price down because this helps me attract a lot of customers. .... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the reason we charge so much is to deter people from bringing in their own shirts.

It takes alot of time to set it up, cut it, then weed it & apply it. Charging what we do means we still make the same profit margin as if you were to buy the shirt from us.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Robin said:


> the reason we charge so much is to deter people from bringing in their own shirts.
> 
> It takes alot of time to set it up, cut it, then weed it & apply it. Charging what we do means we still make the same profit margin as if you were to buy the shirt from us.


I totally agree with you Robin. I find it at times to be a P.I.T.A., but being in a smaller retail area this forces us to bend here for the sake of customer service. This allows us to make contacts. Most of my lettering only jobs are fixing screw ups. If and when I remove vinyl, I charge extra for that. This has become my best advertisement.I'm the only shop for 30 square miles that can remove and repair vinyl mistakes. .... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I get 2.50 for a name (2inch) and 5.00 for a number (8 -10 inch) for a total of 7.50. I have found that, I 'm cheaper than most other shops in the are by 2.50. I keep the price down because this helps me attract a lot of customers. .... JB


we have found in doing this, it has brought ppl in with BAGS of t's in a wrinkled mess and expect me to make them look great.

I dont want ppl to know that we did those shirts. Usually the t's are cheap crap and make us look bad. 

This has been a lesson hard learned the last 2 months. But sticking to our new policies hasnt seemed to have affected us in a negative way. 

The job that cemented this policy just left the shop yesterday. Customer supplied t's bought from "someone's friend" over 3/4 of the t's left dark marks on them from the heat press. One particular size warped terribly when I put it in the printer, and the amount of fuzz gunking up my printer is an expensive issue that slows my day down considerably.

I know that Im comparing dtg printing to cut vinyl, but it applies all round.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

No, I only charge $3 to $5 for names transferred onto a shirt that someone brings in, depending on size. The price I mentioned earlier is for logos or sayings and includes the shirt (generally Gildan 2000).


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I totally agree with you Robin. I find it at times to be a P.I.T.A., but being in a smaller retail area this forces us to bend here for the sake of customer service. This allows us to make contacts. Most of my lettering only jobs are fixing screw ups. If and when I remove vinyl, I charge extra for that. This has become my best advertisement.I'm the only shop for 30 square miles that can remove and repair vinyl mistakes. .... JB


Ok, now that's cool! We had a fella come in with some shirts that another company had spelled the last name wrong. We couldnt fix it.

You have a good little niche there. I understand your pricing for stuff like that. Fixing someone else's mistake and making a customer happy should create alot of new business from these people.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I totally agree with you Robin. I find it at times to be a P.I.T.A., but being in a smaller retail area this forces us to bend here for the sake of customer service. This allows us to make contacts. Most of my lettering only jobs are fixing screw ups. If and when I remove vinyl, I charge extra for that. This has become my best advertisement.I'm the only shop for 30 square miles that can remove and repair vinyl mistakes. .... JB


Would you mind sharing how you remove vinyl? I've tried on a couple of my screwups and haven't had any success.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rusty I just sent you a pm.Forum rules don't allow me to discuss it here. Thanks ..... JB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Robin said:


> we have found in doing this, it has brought ppl in with BAGS of t's in a wrinkled mess and expect me to make them look great.
> 
> I dont want ppl to know that we did those shirts. Usually the t's are cheap crap and make us look bad.
> 
> ...


You are so right, it's not worth it to deal with all the issues that come along with pressing tees sold on the retail level, and purchased by someone who has no idea what the limitations of certain fabrics are. AND, the thing is, in the long run the customer usually ends up spending as much on the crap tees as they would have paid for our higher quality tees.

I usually won't do jobs on customer's own tees. There are execptions -- it's a small, rush job, and I don't have the tee or size they need in stock, etc. But I have them sign the release form...I'm not responsible if the process damages their tee, or the process does not works as expected.

Most of the "Customer's Own Goods" jobs that I take are for embroidery.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will change a name or number and add things to the shirt, but if it looks like a ragI refuse to do it. I tell them it's not worth fixing. I care about my reputation and won't tarnish it for a few dollars. I used to be in radio repair and if a driver brought in a junk radio, I would tell them they needed a new one . I made people mad, but never got accused of ripping anyone off. ..... JB


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

Fortunately the problem of customer supplied goods does not come up that often. But if someone calls and asks if I will do it for them ,I charge a flat fee and explain that I charge for the time involved, not necessarly for the materials used, and I have never had a problem with this. There are exceptions, depending on the customer and situation, I have done some shirts as a favor to regular customers and charged nothing. I am in the business to sell shirts, etc. and not just to apply vinyl.  Ken


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think we all should be looking at our REAL costs...Oil prices are affecting everything. From the price of anything plastic, transportation to and from us as well as just the normal business prices. We seem to be all over the board on pricing. I know that the local area will dictate somewhat but we need to capture our true cost of what we do...heat press, vinyl, rhinestone,embroidery...or...??


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know for us.. we have figured out what it cost to have our shop open.. plus our wages.. that plus materials figures out what our hourly charge is..

Now even if you dont have an actual shop.. You need to figure in an hourly rate.. and in the words of COED.. Profit is not a dirty word.
We actually hurt our industry by not charging enuff..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree Sue, you need to make a profit andthat is not a dirty word. I knew a pld guy, I would help out when I was a kid. He would always want to pay me for everthingI did. I would not take his money and he would get mad.He would say"you need to get paid for what you do,or what you do is not worth paying for". I 'm trying to say we need to charge a fair price. We need to fair to ourselves first. .... JB


----------



## Derby Girl (May 10, 2007)

The main portion of my home-based biz is customization. With custom vinyl names/numbers in one offs, I charge $10/normal colors $12 for glitter. But I'm about to raise my prices to 12/15. 

Also, some local girls told me they went to the guy with a kiosk at the mall and were charged over $40 for just the name/number on the back.


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

I see there's alot to learn about charging. Thanks for the info.
MaMa Jean


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know that there will soo be some help available, watch for some announcements. .... JB


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I live in a low-income rural area in Illinois and you would not get away with $20 for a tee with something on the front and name, # on the back. 

These ppl just will not pay that. Glad you can get it where you are. Guess it just goes along with a depressed area here.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

amy_schutt said:


> I live in a low-income rural area in Illinois and you would not get away with $20 for a tee with something on the front and name, # on the back.
> 
> These ppl just will not pay that. Glad you can get it where you are. Guess it just goes along with a depressed area here.


While I understand that the economy of a specific region has to come into play at some point, I don't think that should be the first or only factor in pricing.

First of all, if someone doesn't want to pay $20 for a CUSTOM t-shirt, they either don't want it badly enough, or more likely, they don't value the craft that goes into producing it, and don't respect that this is a business with professional equipment and materials.

Also, regardless of region, people think nothing of spending upwards of $30 for shirts and hats that have their pro or college team name or logo on it.

People are coming to us to have these things made because they don't have the skill, or knowledge, or equipment to do it themselves. Given that, they have no frame of reference for setting the price of the item.

And, by the way...if you went to the craft store, and purchased a t-shirt, and all the things you needed to make your own shirt, you would end up spending nearly as much for something that didn't look or wear nearly as well.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I, seriously, have had kids on ball teams here for the last 13 years and I can't tell you how many kids that I have had to purchase their shirts/uniforms for them, bec no kidding, the parents will let their kids do without and the coach's don't have the funds available for equipt, let alone uniforms.

And this area isn't a matter of well, no pay, no play. It is a matter of if your kid doesn't come, we don't have 9 kids to make a team.

I can't tell you how many times this spring already I have had coaches tell me, well in the next county they will do them for $12, and they will. No setup fees, no nothing.

I am small-time starting out and can't compete with the prices of the big boys. I am happy as a clam to get $12 out of a tee with team name on front and n/# on the back.

We did mesh boys bball jerseys (they weren't good quality) with tees under(sponsor on each sleeve) and caps for $22 a kid and parents are still complaining about it, bec one coach wanted to use the same uniforms for 2 years in a row "and wanted something nice".

I am fortunate here to get $7.50 out of a 2 color tee. Even my state representative is only paying $5 for a one color/color tee and no setup fees. AND he is going out of his district bec until now there was no union printer in his. 

A lot of these ppl don't care about quality of the trade and skill, etc. there will always be someone cheaper for them around the corner.


----------



## MaMaJean (May 22, 2008)

I understand the price you're glad to get. I've put out several bids for one color one side no pocket for $9.00 and was told they could get it for $7.50. All sizes no difference in price. I know they were telling me the truth because I saw their last invoice. I'm running into the same trouble with my sign business.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

careful JB...is that a secret starting to ooze out?????


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I know that there will soo be some help available, watch for some announcements. .... JB


 
Do tell
don't tease like that. it is just cruel


----------



## mr cando (Jul 29, 2007)

Pricing is and has been a problem for me many times. I will take all the help I can get, and look forward to the announcements JB is refering to. So come on JB, give us a hint..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

My lips are sealed . I need to be turned loose and my keeper has me in a cage. .... JB


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey JB, I really, really loved the t-saver. It allowed me to remove the unwanted parts and sell the shirt. This stuff should be packaged with every vinyl cutter. It's like a vinyl first aid kit. Allows you to fix boo boo's. That's one thing that really cuts into my profit is making mistakes. Fewer mistakes means higher profit.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

cbs1963 said:


> Hey JB, I really, really loved the t-saver. It allowed me to remove the unwanted parts and sell the shirt. This stuff should be packaged with every vinyl cutter. It's like a vinyl first aid kit. Allows you to fix boo boo's. That's one thing that really cuts into my profit is making mistakes. Fewer mistakes means higher profit.


I'm glad it worked for you.I might use your words on the website. I wish i had thought of that name "Vinyl first aid" . I like it ...... JB


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I'm glad it worked for you.I might use your words on the website. I wish i had thought of that name "Vinyl first aid" . I like it ...... JB


Go a head JB. Glad to help.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

I try to be fair with my pricing. When I first started, I would analize the cost and then markup 150%-400%. Then I tried linear foot like a lot of sign shops do. I even tried sq. foot pricing.

I went back to my first method because it is the most truly accurate. 
When you price you have to figure in your costs not only of material, but time and overhead. Any other way and your losing money and won't last for very long.

Sometimes I give a heavy discount if I think the person can't really afford something. I know I would be thankful if someone helped me like that and it always comes back around. ;o)

Finally; for a shirt with a name on it, I would charge at least $10. Time is money, and you gotta set a minimum price.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

amy_schutt said:


> I, seriously, have had kids on ball teams here for the last 13 years and I can't tell you how many kids that I have had to purchase their shirts/uniforms for them, bec no kidding, the parents will let their kids do without and the coach's don't have the funds available for equipt, let alone uniforms.
> 
> And this area isn't a matter of well, no pay, no play. It is a matter of if your kid doesn't come, we don't have 9 kids to make a team.
> 
> ...


Let me say that noting is written in stone. The prices I'm talking about are for one off's. As the quantity goes up, the price per piece goes down. Don't think for one minute I'm getting $20 per shirt on quantity 12.

And we all have customers that we give a discount to...some of them are good customers who we want to thank, and some are just jerks but you do it for the kids. I have one of those ball teams myself -- the guy is a P.I.T.A., but I give him a huge discount so the kids can have unis.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to add some areas market will bear a larger profit margin than others.. I will say that it's nice of you to help the little kids and I commend you for that. ..... JB


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I recently changed my vinyl pricing dramatically. The problem I ran into was that customers would come in and want multiple print locations done (front, back, both sleeves) and the design would be 1 color but it would take about 45 minutes just to cut all the necessary design pieces out. You can imagine how long it took me to weed the designs and apply them. So I would only be able to get a couple of tees done a day when I should have been getting a couple dozen out.

I was trying to be nice and cut people a break on price so I would only end up making about $5 on each tee like that profit. I finally got fed up because I couldn't afford to live off of that income.

Now I charge $15 per hour labor cost plus cost of material. That way even if a customer comes in and it takes an hour to do the job i'll still make $15 profit for that hour. About 90% of my customers always try to bring their own shirt because they are into the hip hop cut tees. These are a pain because sometimes they aren't made very well and when you finish pressing the design the lettering/design will come up with the mylar covering and you have to slow down and take much longer prying the letters/design away from the mylar backing.

For lettering/numbers I am starting to make templates so all I have to do is edit the name/number when a customer comes in. I usually charge a flat rate of $3 for a 2.5 inch name no matter how many letters. It costs me about $.80 per name to cut and I usually get it done in about 5 minutes time so its not too bad. When you have multiple names I can gang the names up on the sheet and the price per each name usually ends up about $.40 per name.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Ronnie your still working to cheap. I have a shop rate of $40 per hour. I would do simple names or a number for a flat price, but when it is multiple placements it would become a custom job. I would bill it at labor per hour, plus materials. When your in business, you can't have pals. I always tell people "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". I can't go to Burger king and get a deal, so I don't hand them out either. .... JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

murani said:


> These are a pain because sometimes they aren't made very well and when you finish pressing the design the lettering/design will come up with the mylar covering and you have to slow down and take much longer prying the letters/design away from the mylar backing.


Ronnie, if you are having trouble with the vinyl not sticking to the material, it's more likely the vinyl you are using than the shirt. Are you using SpectraCut II? That is notorious for not sticking well. Just asking, because if that is giving you trouble, you need to try some better vinyl and you'll never have that problem again. I've never once had a problem with the vinyl sticking (other than when I used SpectraCut II) and I have done a LOT of vinyl.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the new Eco film vinyl, from Imprintables, I also use vinyl from heat press vinyl .com. these are both good vinyl choices. .... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

In my opinion the number one mistake one can make is provide a product or service to cheap just to get the business, you set yourself up for disaster, you need to make a profit on everything and you need to make the profit that fits your business plan or profile. Otherwise one just can't stay in business very long.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

plan b said:


> In my opinion the number one mistake one can make is provide a product or service to cheap just to get the business, you set yourself up for disaster, you need to make a profit on everything and you need to make the profit that fits your business plan or profile. Otherwise one just can't stay in business very long.


AMEN, I agree." PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD" ...... JB


----------

